# Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?



## warawarawiiu (13. Juni 2018)

*Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Hallo,

Angenommen, ihr hättet 10.000€ Sofortrente jeden Monat Steuerfrei bis zu eurem Lebensende  und werdet auf euren jetzigen Job verzichten. 

Was würdet ihr tun als Beschäftigung? 
Eigenes Gewerbe anmelden?  Welche Tätigkeit ist spannend, einfach und macht spass...ohne Ruecksicht auf eine evtl geringes Einkommen.... Dafür hat man ja die Sofortrente.
Klar..... Viel Urlaub, das Leben genießen..... Aber der Mensch braucht ja eine Beschäftigung und das Gefühl gebraucht zu sein oder in der Gesellschaft was beizutragen. 

Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ich würde schon gerne in meinem jetzigen Bereich, Netzwerkadministration, weiterarbeiten wollen. Allerdings halt nicht 40h die Woche, sondern maximal 20h.


----------



## Scubaman (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ehrenamtlich Arbeiten? Gibt genügend Hilfsorganisationen und soziale Einrichtungen. Oder einfach das machen, was man schon immer machen wollte. Ausbildung oder Studium zum was auch immer. Auf einem Forschungsschiff anheuern.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Bei 10.000€ im Monat gehe ich nicht mehr arbeiten.


----------



## shadie (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ein Häuschen nach dem anderen hochziehen und mich nur mit dem vermieten beschäftigen 

Weil ich dann noch mehr Urlaub machen kann


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Würde wohl komplett in mein Gewerbe fließen und zur zeitlichen Entlastung beitragen.  Nebenbei könnte man dann einen Verein gründen.


----------



## Marcimoto (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ich würde mein jetziges Studium abschließen (und meinen Werkstudentenjob kündigen ), derweil sparen, dann eine Weltreise machen und dann wahrscheinlich erstmal weiter studieren. 
Nur jetzt in Bereichen, die mich zwar extrem interessieren, in denen ich für mich persönlich aber keine berufliche Perspektive sehe, wie z.B. Geschichte oder Politik.
Danach könnte ich mir dann wieder ohne irgendeinen Druck eine Arbeit suchen, die mir wirklich Spaß macht.
Jaja, so etwas wie Frührente lässt schon tolle Gedankenspiele zu...


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei 10.000€ im Monat gehe ich nicht mehr arbeiten.



Ja, aber was machst du dann für ein "erfülltes Leben"?

Nur Urlaub und nur Autofahren das wird nach 6-7 Jahren wahrscheinlich trotzdem langweilig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Nur Urlaub und nur Autofahren das wird nach 6-7 Jahren wahrscheinlich trotzdem langweilig.


Du könntest bis ans Ende deines Lebens jeden Tag an einem anderen Ort verbringen, ohne etwas zweimal sehen zu müssen. Wie kann das langweilig werden?
Das ist mehr Abwechslung als alles andere auf der Welt.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ich würde mir viel mehr Zeit für Sport nehmen, Urlaube, Weltreisen und Hobbys wie Motorrad, Fliegen etc viel intensiver nachgehen und wahrscheinlich zusätzliche neue Hobbys suchen.
Und natürlich mehr PC spielen


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

camper kaufen und durch die welt fahren!


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Angenommen, ihr hättet 10.000€ Sofortrente jeden Monat Steuerfrei bis zu eurem Lebensende  und werdet auf euren jetzigen Job verzichten.
> 
> ...



Gaming, Motorsport, Chilln. Könnte ich jeden Tag machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Angenommen, ihr hättet 10.000€ Sofortrente jeden Monat Steuerfrei bis zu eurem Lebensende  und werdet auf euren jetzigen Job verzichten.
> 
> Was würdet ihr tun als Beschäftigung?


1. mein Haus reparieren.
2. ein neues Auto kaufen
3. Ins Silicon Vally fahren mit anschließender USA-Tour.
4. meine Hecke durch einen modernen Zaun ersetzten wegen der vielen Arbeit damit



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Welche Tätigkeit ist spannend, einfach und macht spass...


Mein Hobby (alte Radiorecorder restaurieren).

 - evtl. in einem Rapair-Cafe alte Geräte wieder flott machen
Programmierertreibstoff gibt es da ja genug. 

 - ein Buch über die Zeit in der Armee schreiben als Panzerlude.


----------



## P2063 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

die Hälfte davon jeden Monat in verschiedene Fondssparpläne stecken und immer noch genug übrig haben um damit Haus und Sportliches KFZ abzubezahlen und viel reisen zu können


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ich muss für ein erfülltes Leben doch nicht zwangsweise arbeiten gehen. Ein erfülltes Leben bedeutet für mich jeden Tag genügend Geld zu haben um das zu machen was ich möchte. Ein eigenes Haus, schickes Auto, entspannte Freunde sowie eine tolle Frau und Familie. Viel reisen, alle Orte besichtigen die ich schon immer sehen wollte und all die Abenteuer erleben, die ich mir finanziell nicht leisten kann. Fallschirmspringen, Boot fahren, U-Boot usw.


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Sport, Garten, Computer, Fotografie .... da findet sich schon was.

Du scheinst ernsthaft über den Lottogewinn nachzudenken, schon dein 2. Thread in diese Richtung.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



HisN schrieb:


> Du scheinst ernsthaft über den Lottogewinn nachzudenken, schon dein 2. Thread in diese Richtung.



Er sollte sich eher Gedanken machen, bei dem aktuellen Wetter von einem Blitz getroffen zu werden


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



HisN schrieb:


> Sport, Garten, Computer .... da findet sich schon was.
> 
> Du scheinst ernsthaft über den Lottogewinn nachzudenken, schon dein 2. Thread in diese Richtung.



Mich interessiert ge erell die Frage was andere tun würden wenn sie über ein praktisch sinnvoll unlimitiertes Budget (grosser Lottogewinn) oder ein monatlich beachtliches Einkommen hätten....
Generell, was würden Leute tun wenn sie Fina ziell keine oder kaum noch Gedanken verschwenden müssten 
Warum? Einfach so


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Eigentumswohnung kaufen, ehrenamtlich halbtags arbeiten, Führerschein nachholen, gucken ob ich irgendwo Sozialpsychologie studieren kann (entweder BA oder wenn aufsattelbar als zweiten MA), Reisen.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Ich würde erstmal versuchen die 40 Stundenwoche in einen 40 Stundenmonat zu wandeln oder direkt irgendwie einen komplett flexiblen Arbeitsvertrag, quasi kommen und gehen wie ich grad lustig bin. Ich hab eigentlich Spaß an meiner arbeit, aber 8 Stunden am Tag sind mir einfach zu viel. 
Die gewonnene Zeit würde ich dann für Reisen nutzen, an einigen Opensource Projekten arbeiten, DIY Projekte auf Thingiverse und co. veröffentlichen, einen Flugschein machen und mir einen kleinen Elektroflieger kaufen, und mich eventuell als technischer Berater oder sowas Selbstständig machen. 
Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## ich558 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Versuchen das ganze zu ver-x-fachen. Mit 120k€ im Jahr ist man zwar wohlhabend aber noch weit entfernt von steinreich. Million € teure Villen in Malibu, Lambos und teure Spielzeuge sind da noch nicht machbar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr tun?


Endlich die Projekte zu Ende bringen, die seit dreißig Jahren liegen bleiben, vor allem mein kombiniertes Otto-Diesel Brennverfahren, was ich dringend umsetzen muss, um die Welt zu retten.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Hmm interessant, Bei mir würde sich nichts gravierendes ändern, bis auf die 10000€ Monatlich bin ich grade dabei diesen Lebens"traum" umzusetzen. 
D.h ich hab bereits vor jahren auf mein Job mit Festanstellung hingeworfen und bin in die Selbstständigkeit gewechselt, als Gewerbe habe ich so ziemlich jedes meiner Hobbys angemeldet, ich such mir meine Arbeit raus die mir spaß macht, wenn ich mal kein bock hab zu Arbeiten, dann Arbeit ich halt nicht, was extremst seltenst der fall ist weil ich eben mit meinen Hobbys geld verdiene. Ein hacken hat das ganze natürlich, wenn ich Geld brauch muss ich halt etwas mehr Arbeiten bzw habe ich ein Gewerbezweig mit dem ich regelmässig Geld verdienen kann.  Mal ein kleines beispiel, am Wochenende bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen das ich ne kleine CNC für daheim sehr gut brauchen könnte für meine Arbeiten um nicht immer in die Werkstatt fahren zu müssen. Also 3 tage Arbeiten extra und heut mittag wird meine CNC geliefert. 
Das würde wegfallen wenn ich die 10000€ jeden Monat hätte,  warscheinlich wär meine Werkstatt dann auch nicht 20km von mir entfernt und ich hätte ne größere Wohnung, ansonst würde sich rein garnichts ändern. Geld ist für mich nur ein mittel zum Zweck und mir im grunde sowas von egal, ich fühl mich nicht toller oder besser nur weil ich statt 20€  200€ im Geldbeutel hab. Für mich ist nur wichtig das ich meine grundsicherung hab, das ich zu Essen und Trinken hab, und am Sozialen Leben teilnehmen kann ( Kino, Essen gehen usw. ) Wenn ne größere Investition ansteht dann Arbeite ich bisschen mehr und mach halt dinge worauf ich nicht ganz soooooo viel Bock hab. Solang ich diese Freiheit besitze koste ich diese auch vollkommen aus, allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen das ich jetzt 15 Jahre darauf hin gearbeitet hab.

Ich hab allerdings auch nicht den größten anspruch, Porsche und co brauch ich nicht, ich brauch keine Villa, ich brauch kein zeug um den Wohlstand den anderen zu zeigen, um damit noch dazu beizutragen ne deutliche 2 Klassen Gesellschaft zu Bilden, Mensch bleibt Mensch ob mit oder ohne Geld, ist er nicht besser oder schlechter ( eher schlechter mit Geld, denn das verseucht den Charakter )  Wichtig ist für mich nur das es mir selbst gut geht bei dem was ich mache und ich damit niemanden anderen belästige oder schaden zu füge in jeglicher Art ( finanziell auf der Tasche liegen z.b gehört da auch mit zu )


----------



## the_move (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Erst mal noch weiterarbeiten, die ersten 50 000 € zurücklegen, danach ein permanentes Visum für Australien beantragen. Ich bin eh reif für die Insel.


----------



## Amigo (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fruehrente - 10.000€ Steuerfrei jeden Monat. Was Tun?*

Viel gutes für andere und selbst die Zeit genießen...


----------

